# DesktopBSD



## alphaamanitin (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello All,

If I install using DesktopBSD, will I be able to update the base OS that is FreeBSD and all the software to the point that it would be as if I installed FreeBSD?  I only say that last bit because it sounds like DesktopBSD is basically just a GUI for installing, unlike PC-BSD.

AlphaA


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that with PC-BSD there's an option for a generic FreeBSD install.


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 12, 2011)

DesktopBSD seems not so active as PC-BSD.


----------



## FBSD (Nov 12, 2011)

The DesktopBSD project was discontinued in Sep 09: http://desktopbsd.net/index.php?id=43&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=41&cHash=b6ad95fd57. Efforts to resurrect the project have so far failed.

PC-BSD is you best alternative for a well polished FreeBSD desktop edition. Version 9 comes with multiple desktop environments (kde, gnome, xfce etc)


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 12, 2011)

I know also there is another effort, called GhostBSD, that is a Gnome customized version of FreeBSD. I don't know it since I use PCBSD on my desktop, maybe someone with a better knowledge could describe it well.
By the way, PCBSD is a FreeBSD with a package manager (PBI) and a desktop customization, but it runs a pure FreeBSD environment.


----------

